# Roller Pigeons



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I am making another loft for rollers. As I am new to rollers, I want to know which breed is the best. Example which breed goes the highest in the sky and which breed rolls the most, and how many times in once they roll.

I'm going to have a 5 x 4 x 6 loft. how many of them can I keep in it?

Thank you for any information


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I have Birmingham rollers here in NZ, My hens do around 10 - 12 spins without breaking, I think they are the best roller breed, I do have a few high fliers to take them up high also.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> I have Birmingham rollers here in NZ, My hens do around 10 - 12 spins without breaking, I think they are the best roller breed, I do have a few high fliers to take them up high also.


I was thinking to get some Birmingham rollers but it's not common in my country. Is there any strains of this breed?
Thank you


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I am sure there are, I am not aware of them however. There are some really good ones on you tube, Search, Memorial Day Rollers.


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

Check out this site. www.rickmeerollers.com


----------



## lisa macdonald (Apr 13, 2014)

I have birds down from imports from Monty Neebles imported through Australia in 1997 from Dave Leaders to Kerry Muller - Pete Lemon etc


----------

